# The monument



## Aggiedan (Feb 7, 2005)

www.ChristAsUs.com

*The Monument*

Blaine M. Yorgason
God, before he sent his children to earth gave each of them a very carefully selected package of problems.

These, He promised, smiling, are yours alone. No one else may have the blessings these problems will bring you.

And only you have the special talents and abilities that will be needed to make these problems your servants.

Now go down to your birth and to your forgetfulness. Know that I love you beyond measure. These problems that I give you are a symbol of that love.

The monument you make of your life with the help of your problems will be a symbol of your love for me, Your Father.


----------



## WAHOO-YAHOO (Apr 6, 2006)

Very cool. I never though of my problems as blessings. Thanks.


----------



## word-doctor (Sep 20, 2005)

My wife and I sometimes laugh at this one: a congregation is invited to take their (respective) problems and place them in a big pile in the center of the church. Then, they're invited to select the same number of problems to take back to their pew. Question: how many people _don't_ choose to keep their own, comfortable problems?

So yes, thinking of them as blessings is a good strategy.


----------

